
Qeditas: Formalized Mathematics as a Bitcoin Spin-Off [pdf] - lelf
http://qeditas.org/qeditas.pdf
======
xigency
Sure sounds like an interesting idea, but I'm not sure how many people would
actually put processing time into this project. Maybe it would be possible for
it to take off if it had a practical purpose and one or more universities
started teaming up.

